# We have a new member of the family



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, we are now the proud new owner of a 17.1 hand, dark bay throughbred gelding. He seems to be a sweetheart and very calm. It'll probably be awhile before I post any pics because he's rather bony right now. Looks like he missed a few meals. So I'll post our newest "baby"'s picture once we get him fattened up. I'm so happy that I just had to tell someone other than just family.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

ahh....I would love to see some pictures!!:thumb:

Maybe take some shots now, then we can see before and now, once there is a now!!:biggrin:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations!

Why is he skinny? HOw old is he? Can you post a photo of his head??


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

He's 11 yrs old. When we went to see him, his "owner" said that a friend gave him to her when she could no longer afford taking care of him, but over the phone (texting) she said that a boarder gave him to her when he couldn't afford the horse. We actually agreed to buy him last Sunday as long as his coggins came back negative, so we went to pick him up the day his test came in. Once we paid, got all the paperwork, loaded him up and drove away, my daughter's instructor (she went to help us chose, etc 'cause we "know" very little about this process) asked if we thought he looked thinner, which me and the hubby had just finished commenting on. We have no proof other than our "feelings" but to us it seemed he wasn't either getting enough, missed a few meals, or both. He definitely "cleans" his food bucket that's for sure. 
My daughter rode him (just at a walk), he behaved very nicely. The instructor says his movement are wonderful and that he had his feet trimmed without so much as a bobble. Stood very patiently and lifted his feet first time he was asked.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

ooh I love horses! I miss my Thoroughbred gelding. I can't wait to see yours!


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Congratulations! Agree with Scarlet, would love some before and after photos!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

It's just a cellphone picture, but here's Jethro.







I'll try to get better pictures with an actual camera downloaded. Just need to find the cable.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Congrats! He is handsome!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

oh I love dark brown horses! They look STUNNING in the sunlight with their sleek summer coat.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, here are a couple more pictures of Jethro. You can't really see just how skinny he is but what can I say he's photogenic and likes the camera lol


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

congrats. pics, please.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

He is a good looking boy!!:thumb:

Can't wait to see him at a good weight!:biggrin:

But as you said, he needs some grocers, poor fella! That's how my made was when I picked her up...skinny, but she packed it away well and was back to a good weight in a decently short amount of time!:thumb:
(My gelding now....well he has to be watched so he doesn't gain too much!Haha)


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

He is sooo handsome! 

I love his star and funny off center snip :smile:

Dark brown horses are exceptionally stunning. Very underrated!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations- Jethro is a real looker!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

He's really skinny but still gorgeous! Imagine how great he is going to look once you get his weight up.

My mare was worse than that when we got her. We KNOW she wasn't being fed enough. She was a nightmare. It was the middle of a Southern California summer and her body hadn't been able to shed the winter coat. 

And she was 17.1 too!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow! He's beautiful! Once he gets some weight on him with some good food, and an shiny coat he will be something for sure! Congrats!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks all. Jeth is definitely packing away his food. I swear it looks like he's licking his bin clean, not even any "dust" left. He's putting on weight, so his backbone isn't as visible and he doesn't have a a "trench" next to his hips. He's losing a lot of coat, leaving a few small bare patches but I think that it's just the "dead" stuff coming out. He's very sweet and usually very easy to handle. Found out he's very much an alpha horse, doesn't put up with any nonsense, but isn't a "bully" with other horses. Had to move him to an outside "pen" because he likes to chew on walls, but not poles (weird?). I would like some reccommendations on what kind of "toys", treat, etc to get for him. He's our first horse and while I read up on them, not much is said about toys, shampoos, treats. And any where I can get a "simple" explanations about bits? I focused more on the actual horse, didn't think much about the equipment to be honest. Her instructor is "mentoring" us but I want to know for myself and this bit stuff is just not processing for me :0(


----------



## KonaKali (Jun 13, 2012)

Go to horsecity.com's forum. There are a plethera of knowledgable people on there who can help out. And congrats on your new boy, definitely should look better when he fattens up a bit.


----------

